# Season opener tomorrow, good luck!



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say good luck to all the bow hunters who will be out and about for tomorrow's season opening (I know I'm not the only guy who won't sleep well tonight). Good luck folks, and be safe. Can't wait to see the photos from the field, and hope to share a few this year. :beer:


----------

